# Vitamin D and IBS/IBD



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

I had started to collect medical articles related to Vitamin D and IBS/IBD. However, I had not realized that some organizations have already done that, and have posted links to the many sites that have the data regarding those studies.The "Vitamin D Council Org" is one of those sites.Here is a link to the studies linking Vitamin D and IBS/IBD:IBS/IBD and vitamin D researchEnjoy.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice findings.I am currently trying your suggested intake of B-vitamins and the D-vitamins you gave to me in PM.But I read in the other thread about a guy taking 10000 UI of D-vitmamin and I only take 600 UI...Do you know anything about how high the D-vitamin dosage should be and can be without being to much?


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Siea said:


> Nice findings.I am currently trying your suggested intake of B-vitamins and the D-vitamins you gave to me in PM.But I read in the other thread about a guy taking 10000 UI of D-vitmamin and I only take 600 UI...Do you know anything about how high the D-vitamin dosage should be and can be without being to much?


Just found on wikipedia that 4000 IU is the upper intake.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin_DThink I am gonna go buy some more D-vitamins. Maybe it is not the calcium tablets that help me. Maybe it could be the D-vitamin. Worth a try atleast


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I currently take about 1500 IU and have for over a year without any untoward effects. 10000 sounds like way more than I would be comfortable taking. (However, I used to smoke 25-30 cigs a day for years, so...)Mark


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

overitnow were you prescribed vitamin D was your doctor (or nutritionist)?I just started taking it because I have (mild) SAD, and I've read a bunch of places that you can take around 25,000-50,000IU weekly without ill effects. I'm starting out at 2000-4000 IU and see how that goes. I've read a few articles lately about raising the daily requirement for the vitamin. Right now it's set at 4000IU, but I think that number was chosen in a somewhat random fashion.Here's hoping it helps both my SAD and GI issues...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

Siea said:


> Nice findings.I am currently trying your suggested intake of B-vitamins and the D-vitamins you gave to me in PM.But I read in the other thread about a guy taking 10000 UI of D-vitmamin and I only take 600 UI...Do you know anything about how high the D-vitamin dosage should be and can be without being to much?


I, myself, would not take more than 4000 IUs, because it would strain my liver and kidneys. The liver convertsthe D2 and D3 into 25D, then the kidney converts the 25D to 1,25D (the form needed by most cells). Some immune cellscan also change 25D to 1,25D.I take 2 types of vitamin D, the oil capsules (low dosage from Cod liver Oil) and the high dosage D3 tablets.I used to take 400 or 600 IUs, but a few weeks ago I raised it to 800 IU because the winter is here, and I willbe getting a lot less sun light. Sun light is used by the skin to produce D3.In my physiological system, low levels of D3, B6, and B12 can trigger an IBS or IBD attack.It took me years to realize that sometimes it's not something we ate, it's something we didn't eat.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

faze action said:


> overitnow were you prescribed vitamin D was your doctor (or nutritionist)?I just started taking it because I have (mild) SAD, and I've read a bunch of places that you can take around 25,000-50,000IU weekly without ill effects. I'm starting out at 2000-4000 IU and see how that goes. I've read a few articles lately about raising the daily requirement for the vitamin. Right now it's set at 4000IU, but I think that number was chosen in a somewhat random fashion.Here's hoping it helps both my SAD and GI issues...


No, there was a quantitative analysis done by Canadian researchers that suggested a minimum of 1000 IU for us old folks was suggested. There also seem to be some tentative links to MS, that shows up in higher rates north of the 49th parallel. Given that I lived 20 years in the sub-Arctic (north of 60) with no supplementation, this seemed like a good a time as any to up my dosage from the 500 or so I get from my daily minerals. One of the spokesmen for the group that performed the analysis suggested that 2000 UI a day was a good level for a healthy individual. (Health Canada, in light of the research, just upped its suggested max to 600 IU a day.








Somehow, that seems fitting.) Good luck with the SAD--have you tried one of those lights for your workplace?--and IBS.Mark


----------

